# Fibre Broadband- Vodafone Vs Pure Vs Digiweb



## toby2111 (24 Mar 2016)

Contract with Sky broadband is up,currently paying €40 per month. Asked about fibre,best they could offer was €55 per month so decided to have a quick look around.Vodafone,Pure Telecom and Digiweb seem to be the best value. I know nothing about Pure Telecom(most expensive) and only heard about Digiweb(cheapest) but just wondering what peoples opinions on each provider is. What would you go for?I'm in Dundalk area and 2 providers said I can only get between 25 and 40 meg fibre(according to a line check).I was getting around 14meg with Sky but that was just ADSL,so thought I might get much faster fibre but thats what they said anyway.But I'm not very knowledgeable at these tech things! Any advice appreciated...


----------



## Leo (25 Mar 2016)

What you're essentially comparing so is different resellers of the same product. The infrastructure element of your service will all be provided by Eir, so you really only need to compare on price and any bundled features such as calls, download limits, etc.

25-40 meg is more than enough for most applications.


----------



## toby2111 (25 Mar 2016)

Thanks, don't know a whole pile about these things. Was just wondering if anyone has used some of these providers and what their service and customer service was like.


----------



## Leo (25 Mar 2016)

Well I'm paying €42 a month currently for Vodafone fibre including 100 mins mobile, local and international calls.

I think Sky do bundle deals if you have their TV service also. Worth asking them, or seeing what they'll offer if you look to cancel.


----------



## toby2111 (25 Mar 2016)

Trying all morning to get through to Vodafone but keeps hanging up. So, think I'll switch to Digiweb, €34.95 per month off peak landlines plus 30 mins mobile calls with 40gb allowance. Can pay extra €5 for 350gb limit which I might do. €49 set up fee.
Vodafone Home Essentials were €40 for 6 months, €45 after that for anytine landlines, don't know about mobiles, 300gb data. No set up fee.
Digiweb slightly cheaper but got through to their very helpful customer service very quickly so they'll get my business I think!


----------



## Leo (25 Mar 2016)

Makes sense.


----------



## toby2111 (29 Mar 2016)

Change of mind. Friend of mine has digiweb, said its not great. Phone often drops calls as it's VOIP. The wife doesn't like the fact that's it's through the net and is afraid calls will be tinny like Viber calls. So think I'll go with Pure Telecom, never heard of them before but they're offering anytime unlimited landlines, 50 mins anytime mobile calls and unlimited broadband for €39 for 3 months, €47 for remaining 15 months. A user on boards.ie says they're bang on, no problems with them. So might sign up with them tomorrow, anyone here have any experience of them?


----------



## horusd (29 Mar 2016)

I'm curious,  why did you not check Virgin (old UPC)? I'm with them and its reliable and good. And, as an aside, does anyone know if Dublin city  is covered by eir fibre?


----------



## Leo (29 Mar 2016)

horusd said:


> And, as an aside, does anyone know if Dublin city  is covered by eir fibre?



Check out the status of the cabinet that services your area here. Most of Dublin is live, but there are exceptions.


----------



## toby2111 (29 Mar 2016)

horusd said:


> I'm curious,  why did you not check Virgin (old UPC)? I'm with them and its reliable and good.


I'm in North East, virgin not available here. Would love if they were as I hear they've the best broadband. Eir too expensive for what they offer so think I'll give Pure a shot.


----------



## horusd (30 Mar 2016)

Thanks Leo, not sure I know what you mean by 'cabinet' ?   I presume that's some technical term?  Okay Toby2111, I kinda suspected it might be that.  Virgin are very reliable. I'm with them or UPC for aaround 4 yrs with maybe 2 outtages  of an hour or so max.  Hard to beat that.


----------



## Leo (31 Mar 2016)

horusd said:


> Thanks Leo, not sure I know what you mean by 'cabinet' ?



It's the local box your phone line connects back to the telephone network through. the fibre broadband currently available is almost always 'fibre to the cabinet', so a fibre optic cable runs as far as the cabinet, at which point the signals are converted to run over the existing copper wire to your home.

The speed you get will depend largely on the distance between your home and this cabinet, and the quality of the wire and connections between the cabinet and the socket in your home.


----------



## horusd (31 Mar 2016)

THanks for the explanation Leo.


----------

